# Retro N+1 Specialized Hardrock



## wintergreen (30 Dec 2014)

I had been looking for a rigid mountain bike for a while. Today I came across this and couldn't resist.
The pics are from the seller and it really does look as good in the flesh. The whale tail has gone and I will hopefully acquire a set of full SKS mudguards on payday but other than that I haven't found anything that needs to be done.


----------



## Diggs (30 Dec 2014)

Nice! I saw a stunning looking rigid Hardrock advertised locally a few days ago, was soooo tempted, it looked lovely, so you're not really helping.  
I can't really justify it but I may check if still available (shhhhh... don't tell Mrs D, apparently we have unilaterally invoked a "one in one out" policy)


----------



## Pottsy (30 Dec 2014)

Looks in excellent condition - good find.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2014)

Very nice


----------



## wintergreen (30 Dec 2014)

Diggs said:


> Nice! I saw a stunning looking rigid Hardrock advertised locally a few days ago, was soooo tempted, it looked lovely, so you're not really helping.
> I can't really justify it but I may check if still available (shhhhh... don't tell Mrs D, apparently we have unilaterally invoked a "one in one out" policy)



Im lucky in that I don't have to justify buying another bike but I am finding my kitchen a bit crowded at the moment. I guess I don't really need a table and chairs in there 
It should handle muddy towpaths and trails a bit better than my touring bike.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Dec 2014)

It looks a fine steed. That paint looks in 'time warp' condition.


----------



## Diggs (30 Dec 2014)

wintergreen said:


> Im lucky in that I don't have to justify buying another bike but I am finding my kitchen a bit crowded at the moment. I guess I don't really need a table and chairs in there
> It should handle muddy towpaths and trails a bit better than my touring bike.


*Fingers in ears* LALALA LA Not listening to temptation 
This was the ad


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2014)

Mint


----------



## Hardrock93 (31 Dec 2014)

Great looking bike in excellent condition, wintergreen. The 'Hardrock' stickers are exactly like those on my dark green model from 1993. The stem and bars on yours look like better quality items than the stock, black original items on mine. I've replaced a few things over the years, due to wear and tear, but the only part which broke was a bit of the plastic casing on the right hand changer, where the cable from the rear mech enters.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (31 Dec 2014)

I once owned a similar vintage Rockhopper and it was a fantastic bike. Well built and a quality ride too. Enjoy


----------



## wintergreen (31 Dec 2014)

Hardrock93 said:


> Great looking bike in excellent condition, wintergreen. The 'Hardrock' stickers are exactly like those on my dark green model from 1993. The stem and bars on yours look like better quality items than the stock, black original items on mine. I've replaced a few things over the years, due to wear and tear, but the only part which broke was a bit of the plastic casing on the right hand changer, where the cable from the rear mech enters.



The guy I bought it from said it was a 92 Hardrock but you are probably right with 93. I took it out for an hour earlier today and it rode like a new bike. When I got home I decided it needed tweaking a little to make it more comfortable for me. I moved the brake levers and shifters a little and found the plastic holding the cable into the right hand shifter was broken. It didn't seem to make any difference to the shifting but its something I will need to keep an eye on because Im thinking the same shifters are going to be hard to source.

Altogether Im really pleased with it. I got it for a great price and Im sure it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2015)

Good luck with that. It truly looks to be a fine steed indeed. Rigid mtbs are great for a lot of things, just expanded my stable with a Schwinn Woodlands (built for Schwinn in Hungary, about 1991) to add to my Trek 800 from the same period. Commuting, touring, doubletrack mountain biking, they do it all with aplomb. Spesh do make some great bicycles.


----------

